# Question about coat wool and polyester



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello to everybody, I saw a coat I like, the fabric is 60% wool and 40% polyester. I know that polyester is not uncommon in coats and sometimes not a bad thing, since it makes the coat sturdier. But maybe 40% is too much, what do you think , is this too much? or is a common percentage. Is this kind of fabric (mix of wool and non natural) actually something to avoid?


thanks a lot for your help


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds like a pretty common mix for such blended fabrics. As you have already stated, a blended fabric can prove more durable and may certainly less prone to wrinkling than a pure wool. However, you may also be sacrificing certain details as to how comfortably and well the garment wears and looks on you!


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

So, a garment like this is going to have a not very nice look? what do you mean? some kind of artificial or fake looking?

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The garment to which you refer, will probably look very nice on the hanger but, it might not drape quite as well on your frame and might be more prone to developing a (polyester) sheen to it, after a period of wear. I have not found poly/wool blended fabrics to be as malleable (is that the right word?) in the hand, as a comparably weighted, all wool fabric would be.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

The notion of combining natural fibre (wool) and oil-derived plastic (polyester) never appealed to me and not just from an aesthetic standpoint. Your coat will ultimately end up in some landfill where the plastic will take an age to degrade. And from a performance standpoint a coat made from two such disparate materials will age in a way that will highlight the differences between the two materials.

A small proportion of artificial fibre (say 5-10% max) wouldn't bother me as long as there was a clear performance rationale for its inclusion (and not just cost as I suspect may be the case here).


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

My father has been wearing 60/40 blended coats for decades--but only in the hospital.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Best to avoid where possible, for the above reasons. 100% wool is superior in several ways including the "sticky" factor on humid days. And while this blend may resist wrinkles better, once a wrinkle or crease does happen (and it will) the coat will have to be pressed, as the wrinkles don't "hang" out like all wool does.

Anderson-Little does make a good blazer in a blend, but they pay a lot more attention than most.


----------



## LanceW (Jun 2, 2009)

My wool/cashmere/nylon overcoat to get me through last winter had the unintended side effect of being prone to static cling.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot, I see is something to better avoid, I have seen another one I like with a 20% nylon, could be this an acepptable proportion? is not a cheap one, but I just need to know to start definetelly avoiding non natural blends


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

maltess said:


> Thanks a lot, I see is something to better avoid, I have seen another one I like with a 20% nylon, could be this an acepptable proportion? is not a cheap one, but I just need to know to start definetelly avoiding non natural blends


Are we talking sportscoats or heavier outerwear? 15-20% nylon is fairly standard in mackinaw and pea-jacket type coats, and is desirable for durability


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

My 40% polyester walking coat has held up nicely and gets me a lot of compliments when I wear it. Much too hot right now though. Probably won't get to break it out again until January.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

phyrpowr said:


> Are we talking sportscoats or heavier outerwear? 15-20% nylon is fairly standard in mackinaw and pea-jacket type coats, and is desirable for durability


 Not a sport coat, winter coat outerwear type


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My earlier posts in this thread were offered with a sport coat or suit jacket type of garment in mind. As has been suggested by other members, a wool/poly blend is a bit more common (and more workable) in outerwear.


----------



## CRMW (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with eagle2250, for outerwear, particularly for a climate such as Spain has, I wouldn't worry out the 60/40 blend if you like the coat.


----------



## maltess (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks a lot, I think I will go for that coat then

kind regards


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2020)

does 87% poly, 13% viscose resemble wool at all. A winter coat I like is made from these fabrics and wondered if it would look shiney or cheap looking compared to wool.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I would just like a moment of silence for all the little polyesters who were sacrificed for your coat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Acct2000 said:


> I would just like a moment of silence for all the little polyesters who were sacrificed for your coat.


 It is good seeing you post again! How are things going in the far North?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

(You have a PM.)


eagle2250 said:


> It is good seeing you post again! How are things going in the far North?
> [/QUOTE


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Acct2000 said:


> (You have a PM.)


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

